# Pure Music



## Tikoo Tuba

Pure music exists in smooth space
where no pitch or harmony or rhythm
need specifically be defined .

A context of purpose , such as a dance , may touch it .
And that dance will be touched by freedom .


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Pure music exists in smooth space
> where no pitch or harmony or rhythm
> need specifically be defined .
> 
> A context of purpose , such as a dance , may touch it .
> And that dance will be touched by freedom .


You could be talking about John Cage, or about 12-tone music.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Music for its own sake , non-programmatic - this is a definition of pure music and I go beyond it . Pure music as I interpret it does not include 12-tone since that very specifically defines pitches . Music can exist with just choices of density , duration and dynamics . As to its enjoyment ? You may have to be there and at play . The Idea of John Cage is in agreement ?


----------

